# Triggers closing 6/11....



## swhiting (Oct 4, 2007)

"FB12-040: Recreational Harvest of Gray Triggerfish Closing to Vessels Fishing in the Gulf of Mexico Federal Waters on June 11, 2012"

No AJs, no trigger, no.?????


----------



## Capt. Mickey Locke (Oct 4, 2007)

Wonderful!!!


----------



## seanfritts (May 31, 2012)

greatttttttt


----------



## polar21 (Nov 5, 2007)

Just from reading a couple of articles I knew that this was coming. Just more regulation from people that do not actually fish.


----------



## FishGolfDrink (Apr 19, 2011)

Fml


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

How can they act if the comment period about the rule to reduce the triggerfish allocation by 50% does not end till June 13, 2012. Seems like they are acting before they even made the rule final.

Here is the publication:

https://s3.amazonaws.com/public-inspection.federalregister.gov/2012-13463.pdf


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

I also like this part:

This action is taken under 50 CFR 622.49(a)(17)(ii) and is
exempt from review under Executive Order 12866.
These measures are exempt from the procedures of the
Regulatory Flexibility Act because the temporary rule is issued
without opportunity for prior notice and comment.
Pursuant to 5 U.S.C. 553(b)(B), there is good cause to waive
the requirements to provide prior notice and opportunity for
public comment on this temporary rule. The AMs state that NMFS
will file a notification with the Office of the Federal Register
to close the recreational sector for Gulf gray triggerfish for
the remainder of the fishing year if recreational landings reach
or are projected to reach the recreational ACT specified in 50
CFR 622.49(a)(17)(ii). All that remains is to notify the public
of the reduced recreational fishing season for gray triggerfish
for the remainder of the fishing year. Additionally, there is a
need to immediately notify the public of the reduced recreational
fishing season for gray triggerfish, since gray triggerfish are
overfished and undergoing overfishing and this waiver will help
further protect the Gulf gray triggerfish resource.
Allowing prior notice and opportunity for public comment is
contrary to the public interest because of the need to
8
immediately implement this action to protect the gray triggerfish
resource. Prior notice and opportunity for public comment would
require time and would potentially result in a harvest well in
excess of the established quota. Also, providing prior notice
and opportunity for public comment on this action would be
contrary to the public interest because many of those affected by
the length of the recreational fishing season, particularly
charter vessel and headboat operations, book trips for clients in
advance and, therefore need as much time as possible to adjust
business plans to account for the reduced recreational fishing
season.
For the aforementioned reasons, the Assistant Administrator,
NMFS, also finds good cause to waive the 30-day delay in the
effectiveness of this action under 5 U.S.C. 553(d)(3).
Authority: 16 U.S.C. 1801 et seq.
Dated: May 30, 2012
_______________________________
Carrie Selberg,
Acting Director,
Office of Sustainable Fisheries,​National Marine Fisheries Service.


----------



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

Also, providing prior notice and opportunity for public comment on this action would be contrary to the public interest because many of those affected by
the length of the recreational fishing season, particularly
charter vessel and headboat operations, book trips for clients in
advance and, therefore need as much time as possible to adjust
business plans to account for the reduced recreational fishing
season.
This seems to be double talk\. Why would be unfair ro the charter fisherman and headboats, to give them more time ?????


----------



## minkmaster (Apr 5, 2008)

This is way bigger than just fish. The government has become too powerful.


----------



## Caddy Yakker (May 21, 2011)

They are either trying to get people to stop fishing or get people to break the law:blink:


----------



## minkmaster (Apr 5, 2008)

Remember when the red tide killed them by the bunches 7 or 8 years ago? They will rebuild the population to see that happen again.


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

Som b!tch


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

I'll start by saying this is just my personal opinion, and it is based off of no evidence whatsoever. I'm not even saying I believe this 100%. Just stating a possibility that I can't seem to get out of my head.

What if there are a lot more bp related contaminants in the reef fish than we are allowed to know about? Maybe the powers that be are trying to limit our reef fish consumption levels through stiff regs as opposed to letting the truth out. It's the only way I can make any sense out of this mess. I know the commercial fisheries are still working the gulf, but average non-fishing Americans aren't going to eat a fraction of the fish we recreational anglers would eat (on an individual basis). Maybe that's how they justify letting the commercial fleet continue on, while giving us the shaft with regs. Just a thought...any opinions?


----------



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

My triggers came from state waters ociffer...


----------



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

Yakavelli said:


> I'll start by saying this is just my personal opinion, and it is based off of no evidence whatsoever. I'm not even saying I believe this 100%. Just stating a possibility that I can't seem to get out of my head.
> 
> What if there are a lot more bp related contaminants in the reef fish than we are allowed to know about? Maybe the powers that be are trying to limit our reef fish consumption levels through stiff regs as opposed to letting the truth out. It's the only way I can make any sense out of this mess. I know the commercial fisheries are still working the gulf, but average non-fishing Americans aren't going to eat a fraction of the fish we recreational anglers would eat (on an individual basis). Maybe that's how they justify letting the commercial fleet continue on, while giving us the shaft with regs. Just a thought...any opinions?


These regs started way before BP was in the picture....


----------



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

I really can't understand how they can for one second think recreational fisherman aren't a big part of the economy in florida. We are the biggest group of people with zero lobbyist in the state. Sad to say but MONEY BUYS POLITICIANS, business intrest run the country now, not the people. It's sad, but GREED has won, just look at even our local government, Bribes, kickbacks, scandals galour in Okaloosa County and thats just what we know about. Have a nice day, I do what I want in regards to fishing, catch me if you can FWC.


----------



## mg_cook (Mar 5, 2008)

WoW fishing out in the gulf is getting to where it's not even worth the money to go. As soon as another fishing season opens one closes, but dang I love being out there. We are killing more fish because we can not keep what we catch. Pulling a fish up from 100ft + and throwing it back I don't believe there's anyway it survives going back down. Do they not consider that? But just my 2 cents


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

bigrick said:


> These regs started way before BP was in the picture....


Agreed. Snapper regs have confused me for years. But now, all of a sudden, they're shutting down fishing entirely for certain species, but only during snapper season? It's like they want to make sure nobody comes home with a cooler full of reef fish. I'm not arguing my opinion, just trying to make some sense of all this bs. I think we can all agree that fish populations have not a gd thing to do with it.


----------



## minkmaster (Apr 5, 2008)

Whats next mingos?


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Yakavelli said:


> Agreed. Snapper regs have confused me for years. But now, all of a sudden, they're shutting down fishing entirely for certain species, but only during snapper season? It's like they want to make sure nobody comes home with a cooler full of reef fish. I'm not arguing my opinion, just trying to make some sense of all this bs. I think we can all agree that fish populations have not a gd thing to do with it.


Go to NOAA website and search vision 2020. It spells it out plainly there on page 17. They are going to take the Rec fishermen and women out of the equation entirely.


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

lobsterman said:


> Go to NOAA website and search vision 2020. It spells it out plainly there on page 17. They are going to take the Rec fishermen and women out of the equation entirely.


Here it is... they are crazy!


APPENDIX IV: RECREATIONAL FISHING

*
Issue Statement 1: 

Growth in populations and coastal tourism are resulting in increasing numbers of 

recreational fishermen. Therefore, the impact these fishermen are having on fish stocks is 

increasing. As this demand for recreational fishing continues to increase, recreational 

fishermen will request increases in fish allocated to the recreational sector.


Background: 

According to a NOAA report21, an estimated 153 million people lived in 

coastal counties in 2003. This population represents an increase of 33 million people or 28 

percent from 1980. In addition, a review of NOAA sponsored Marine Recreational Fisheries 

Statistical Survey data from the years 1981 to 2005 shows a near doubling nationally of 

marine recreational anglers from 6.9 million to 11.2 million or a growth rate of 

approximately 3 percent per year. The value of recreational fishing as an economic 

engine for coastal communities should be recognized and exploited to a greater degree. 

The recreational fishing experience could rival or exceed recreational fishing catch as a 

prime motivator for recreational fishing.


Current Situation: 

The current rate of increase in the angling population creates new 

management concerns. If the rate of recreational fishermen continues to increase at 3 

percent per annum, by 2020 the number of recreational fishermen will increase by 7.3 

million to a projected level of 18.5 million. This change will result in a significant increase 

of fishing effort and catch (i.e., mortality), all else equal. By 2020 continued growth in 

recreational angling will require that anglers focus more on the fishing experience and 

less on the number of fish landed. However, while post-release mortality in catch and 

release fisheries is usually low (often 2-5 percent), as fishing effort increases, 

post-release mortality will become an increasing proportion of total mortality. It is 

conceivable that the cumulative total of post-release mortality could increase to levels 

equal to the total allowable mortality for a fishery. As the number of recreational 

fishermen continues to increase, improved monitoring will be necessary to assess the 

fishing effort and catch. A national saltwater angler’s registry under development will be a 

necessary tool to collect data.


Preferred State in 2020: 

Many recreational species have limited population growth rates 

and are too valuable to be caught only once. By 2020, catch and release fishing is 

emphasized and accounted for in specific species assessments. The proper techniques for 

release are refined and disseminated to lower post release mortality. For other fisheries, 

minimum size limits and reduced daily bag limits are sufficient management measures to 

maintain healthy standing stocks. Additional seasonal closures are considered to 

eliminate or redirect effort. By 2020, angler satisfaction is derived from the recreational 

fishing experience rather than the take or “kill” fish. To achieve optimum yield, adaptive 

management measures such as a temporary reallocation of quota is available to 

managers. For example, if commercial quota is not harvested, managers are able to 

temporarily reassign the under harvested quota to provide additional recreational opportunity, and vice versa.


Proposed Actions to Accomplish Preferred State:


(a) Improve collection of recreational catch, release, and harvest data,


(b) Create and use the recreational angler registry.


(c) Continue to promote catch and release fisheries,


(d) Reduce daily bag limits and implement minimum or maximum size limits when 


necessary for those fish stocks where resorting to total catch and release is not

necessary,


(e) Promote research to accurately quantify and minimize post release mortality,


(f) Increase the length of seasonal closures when necessary and encourage the 

recreational community to maximize the profitability of open seasons,

(g) Amend fishery management plans to allow for timely conversion of unused 
commercial allocation to the recreational sector and vice versa;

(h) Implement a variety of programs and incentives to enhance the conservation ethic of 

recreational anglers.

Proposed Entity(s) to Promote Actions:

(a) The leadership of the recreational fishing community should promote the total 
recreational fishing experience, instill a conservation ethic, and de-emphasize landings.

(b) Industry and NOAA Fisheries should continue to support research and technology 
designed to reduce post release mortality.

(c) Management (councils, commissions, NOAA Fisheries) should consider extending 
closed seasons to reduce mortality.

(d) Management, (councils, commissions, NOAA Fisheries), should amend fishery 
management plans to allow, when appropriate, the conversion of commercial quota onto 
recreational quota and vice versa.


*


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

FenderBender said:


> Here it is... they are crazy!
> 
> APPENDIX IV: RECREATIONAL FISHING
> Issue Statement 1: Growth in populations and coastal tourism are resulting in increasing numbers of recreational fishermen. Therefore, the impact these fishermen are having on fish stocks is increasing. As this demand for recreational fishing continues to increase, recreational fishermen will request increases in fish allocated to the recreational sector.
> ...


 
Like I said they have thrown the American people under the buss for their gain.


----------



## tripleblessing (Oct 3, 2007)

wtf Knew it was coming. Need to find a plan B


----------



## Sedge (Apr 30, 2012)

Wowwww. What fish can't we keep next?


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

Holy crap! I retract my previous statements. Maybe we should all just bend over and prepare to take it deep. I hope they at least spit on it first! Would a reach-around be too much to ask?

I never thought I would end up in jail for fishing, but I guess I will someday. I have no intentions of letting them take fishing away from me without the use of handcuffs.


----------



## Dynamic (Oct 3, 2007)

HOLY $HIT!! This is unreal!!


----------



## Dragsmoker (Aug 15, 2011)

Mmm, Maybe it's time to start making "secret compartments" in our boats.im to the point were I want to put thousands of dead snapper on NOAA door. There is no way they can pull off that 2020 bullsh*t. Or there will be blood shed to take the rights away from a citizen

Why I'm at it PETA die in a hole.Tree hugging hippies


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Dragsmoker said:


> Mmm, Maybe it's time to start making "secret compartments" in our boats.im to the point were I want to put thousands of dead snapper on NOAA door. *There is no way they can pull off that 2020 bullsh*t*. Or there will be blood shed to take the rights away from a citizen
> 
> Why I'm at it PETA die in a hole.Tree hugging hippies


Seriously think about it real hard. How many people are real fed up with all the costs involved and the little reward they have left us with by all the closures and then think of how many people you know already have walked away. That is their plan, alittle at a time so that a big portion walk away discusted, then the remaining few don't have a huge voice come dooms day. Saul Alinsky tactics in his book rules for radicals.


----------



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

lobsterman said:


> Seriously think about it real hard. How many people are real fed up with all the costs involved and the little reward they have left us with by all the closures and then think of how many people you know already have walked away. That is their plan, alittle at a time so that a big portion walk away discusted, then the remaining few don't have a huge voice come dooms day. Saul Alinsky tactics in his book rules for radicals.


 
Another word for it is "incrementalism", take a little bit in small chunks, a little bit at a time. Put the frog in the pot and turn up the heat slowly. before he realizes it - he is boiling hot. 

The 2020 plan is their "NFL playbook". I have been through it and i don't see them missing many steps and time windows on their march to execute the plan.


----------



## Steel Hooked (Jun 29, 2009)

Wirelessly posted

I look for some tax per pound of harvested fish to come out if this then the government will be happy


----------



## Dragsmoker (Aug 15, 2011)

lobsterman said:


> Seriously think about it real hard. How many people are real fed up with all the costs involved and the little reward they have left us with by all the closures and then think of how many people you know already have walked away. That is their plan, alittle at a time so that a big portion walk away discusted, then the remaining few don't have a huge voice come dooms day. Saul Alinsky tactics in his book rules for radicals.



That is what they are doing. But I would think that once the fishermen start making a voice that is impacting NOAA then the ones who left would "hopefully" join in.if that makes since. I know of ways we can get rid of NOAA, but I don't think the law system will approve.


----------



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

i am not a conspiracy theorist, I repeat I am not a conspiracy theorist.

but if you do go to a federal fisheries workshop meeting you will most likely observe the Federal administrators employ the "Delphi Technique" on concerned fisherman attending. 

The Delphi Technique was developed by the RAND Corporation to develop "consensus". Consensus is not agreement. It is the absence of dissent. The technique involves structuring questions and issues for a predetermined outcome while giving the appearance of obtaining public input. This video is a compliation of several meeting where the Delphi Technique was used in One Bay Area visioning sessions to make it appear that everyone was in favor of high density housing, mass transit, social equity.

watch the below video if you have time and you will see a lot of parallels in the way NMFS conducts fisheries input from the fishing public and what is going on in this video. very disturbing!


----------



## Trophyhusband (Nov 30, 2011)

Yakavelli said:


> I'll start by saying this is just my personal opinion, and it is based off of no evidence whatsoever. I'm not even saying I believe this 100%. Just stating a possibility that I can't seem to get out of my head.
> 
> What if there are a lot more bp related contaminants in the reef fish than we are allowed to know about? Maybe the powers that be are trying to limit our reef fish consumption levels through stiff regs as opposed to letting the truth out. It's the only way I can make any sense out of this mess. I know the commercial fisheries are still working the gulf, but average non-fishing Americans aren't going to eat a fraction of the fish we recreational anglers would eat (on an individual basis). Maybe that's how they justify letting the commercial fleet continue on, while giving us the shaft with regs. Just a thought...any opinions?


There are a few flaws in your theory.

1. They don't give a shit about us.

2. They don't give a shit about us.

3. If more than 2 people know about contaminants then at least one of them would talk. There's no way they could keep something like that under wraps, someone would want their 15 seconds of fame by blowing the whistle. 

4. They don't give a shit about us.

There is nothing secret about what's going on. There is no conspiracy. It is spelled out in Vision 2020.


----------



## TatSoul (Mar 12, 2012)

lobsterman said:


> Seriously think about it real hard. How many people are real fed up with all the costs involved and the little reward they have left us with by all the closures and then think of how many people you know already have walked away. That is their plan, alittle at a time so that a big portion walk away discusted, then the remaining few don't have a huge voice come dooms day. Saul Alinsky tactics in his book rules for radicals.


sold the boat a while back.Not worth to spend as much money as i was and go out and throw back 3/4 of what we caught.took up hunting and seem to be having fun with it.fishing just not worth the hassle.considering half of what is commercially caught is sold out to other countries while we the local econemy suffers just is not worth it.I refuse to spend another penny on it.If everyone raised there hands up and did not spend nothing on the industry our local politicians would really see how much money goes into it.Of course nothing will ever be done about it but a few complaints and yada yada untill all fishing becomes catch and release or store bought.


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

Where is GandyGirl?


----------



## polar21 (Nov 5, 2007)

Here for the hidden compartments on the boat...


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

Trophyhusband said:


> There are a few flaws in your theory.
> 
> 1. They don't give a shit about us.
> 
> ...


----------



## billin (Oct 14, 2007)

*F-um*

I will kill everything I catch this year if nothing else just on the principal of it and watch it float away I promise I will kill no less than 250 red snapper next week and not bring a single one on the boat


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

billin said:


> I will kill everything I catch this year if nothing else just on the principal of it and watch it float away I promise I will kill no less than 250 red snapper next week and not bring a single one on the boat


This doesn't solve anything either.


----------



## jer4011 (Oct 6, 2007)

billin said:


> I will kill everything I catch this year if nothing else just on the principal of it and watch it float away I promise I will kill no less than 250 red snapper next week and not bring a single one on the boat



brilliant.... that will certainly show them


----------



## Fairwaterfishing (Mar 17, 2009)

billin said:


> I will kill everything I catch this year if nothing else just on the principal of it and watch it float away I promise I will kill no less than 250 red snapper next week and not bring a single one on the boat


No Fn commit.


----------



## guam_bomb80 (Nov 17, 2010)

billin said:


> I will kill everything I catch this year if nothing else just on the principal of it and watch it float away I promise I will kill no less than 250 red snapper next week and not bring a single one on the boat


 Yeah, thats what we need for sure... SERIOUSLY???? As if the season isnt short enough. Why would you do that to your fellow rec. fishermen?


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

billin said:


> I will kill everything I catch this year if nothing else just on the principal of it and watch it float away I promise I will kill no less than 250 red snapper next week and not bring a single one on the boat


Holy crap...uummmm...please don't do that lol. How 'bout taking that aggression out on some ramoras. Maybe a couple hundred hardheads or so.


----------



## Cannon (Feb 28, 2010)

billin said:


> I will kill everything I catch this year if nothing else just on the principal of it and watch it float away I promise I will kill no less than 250 red snapper next week and not bring a single one on the boat


I assume you will be in the "short boat" (aquatic version of short bus)?


----------



## minkmaster (Apr 5, 2008)

Billin is just disgusted. I think we can all relate. What really can we do against a government this big? This powerful? Kind of feeling SOL on this.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

I am shooting and seeing more and more trigger than I ever have while spearfishing. On my last 5 or so trips, the boat has had no less than 20-25 triggers on it for every trip. And the only reason we don't get more is because of the diving limitations for bottom time and available air. When I first started diving, I hardly ever got a trigger. Now it is one of the most prevalent fish I see underwater next to Red Snapper. So of course we are catching more. That's because there are more out there based on my underwater knowledge over the last 6 years or so.

When a species becomes so prevalent out there, we are going to catch more and bigger ones. That's just the law of numbers.


----------



## bfish (May 19, 2008)

That,s it I'm selling my boat before there is a rush of everyone else trying to sell theirs. Joe Pattis stock will go way up


----------



## chris592 (Jul 5, 2008)

If there is such a problem why will comerical still be open?


----------



## dustyflair (Nov 11, 2011)

filet and release....


----------



## billin (Oct 14, 2007)

*Overkill*

I guess throwing all that tea in Boston harbor didn't help anything either. Just keep doing what they want you to do conserve the resource so it can be sold off to the highest bidder. You guys just don't get it you don't leave them anything to sell off nothing t divide up into catch shares or be conservative don't take any and protect their profit margin it's your choice.


----------



## Trophyhusband (Nov 30, 2011)

billin said:


> I guess throwing all that tea in Boston harbor didn't help anything either. Just keep doing what they want you to do conserve the resource so it can be sold off to the highest bidder. You guys just don't get it you don't leave them anything to sell off nothing t divide up into catch shares or be conservative don't take any and protect their profit margin it's your choice.



I really don't think this should be a fight between the commercial guys and us recreational guys. Dividing us and having us fight with each other instead of working together for responsible management and state's rights makes it easier for the federal government to advance their agenda. I don't believe for a second that NOAA gives any more of a shit about the commercial guys than they do about us. Let's say that Vision 2020 comes to fruition and there is only catch and release. Don't you think that the next vision will be to shut down the commercial guys? I do. There are more and more people on the left that have gone beyond just vegetarian to <Hank Hill shudder> vegan. These crazy hippies think it's wrong to exploit a chicken for eggs and a cow for milk. As this crazy contingent grows they will push for tighter and tighter regs on commercial fishing as well. 

We cannot butt heads with the commercial guys, we have to find a way to stand together with them or else "progress" will keep marching on.


----------



## Smarty (Nov 23, 2008)

lobsterman said:


> That is their plan, alittle at a time so that a big portion walk away discusted, then the remaining few don't have a huge voice come dooms day. Saul Alinsky tactics in his book rules for radicals.


 I don't know about you lobster but as far as I'm concerned they can swing from my hairy bean bag! Triggers used to be considered trash fish. Now they are decent table fare. If there is a shortage I would imagine it's due to true mis-management skills of you know who. 
Sadly enough it might get to the point where we start keeping our quota without concern from big brother being part of the equation. 
My message to them is, don't push it. You're out numbered.


----------



## jgraham154 (Jul 15, 2008)

I dont care what they say I am still going out in the gulf with my family and I am going to have a good time, reguardless of what they say.. You can take this statement how you want to...


----------



## OP-FOR (Jan 23, 2010)

Dang, the title of the thread spooked me. I thought triggers the restaurant was closing.


----------



## tripleblessing (Oct 3, 2007)

How about everyone meet 1 mi offshore and everyone and
hit the pass together cant stop everyone


----------



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

*on the bright side red porgies also known as "pink snapper" don't taste to bad if you season them up so you can't taste the iodine in them.*


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

I predict a fire sale on Magnum grills really soon.


----------



## 20simmons sea skiff (Aug 20, 2010)

i can take you to a few spots where u cant get a bait down 1 foot cause of triggers we catch 2 at time, my friend got 3 the other on a stretch 30, like the snapper where we caught about 5 on stretchs in 5 min. we need a gulfiban instead of taliban, i am sick of our government, read up on it. sam walton on board of adf, where he has donated 70 millon dollars, jane who obama appointed to noaa worked with adf, antifishing group and sam walton, connect the dots, the plot gets deeper, obamanas protection of sea order, at least the senate and congress voted not to fund and more catch fruther catch share attempts, they are starting to see light.they say if catch shares is implemted then they will appoint some of their friends to high paying observation jobs, nothing is done without a reason.Lets get a drug smuggling sub to ferry our fish in, or move to pamama, 2 people live 1,400 month, english spoken, good medical care, no king obama, no jane, no crabtree. the contry is in sad shape


----------



## 20simmons sea skiff (Aug 20, 2010)

move to sc for summer, trigger fish size 12 inchs


----------



## 20simmons sea skiff (Aug 20, 2010)

anyone have a mount for a m16 to put on my bow


----------



## chad403 (Apr 20, 2008)

states rights! states rights! States rights!


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

20simmons sea skiff said:


> anyone have a mount for a m16 to put on my bow


Talk to Gulf Breeze Fabrication, im sure they would love to add that to the portfolio. :thumbup:


----------



## Joe Sixpack (Jul 30, 2011)

Dammit, I'll be there from 14th to 17th, I guess I'll just catch my two snappers and be done.


----------



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

bigrick said:


> My triggers came from state waters ociffer...


*I was about to ask that. Can we still keep the ones caught in State waters?*


----------



## Trophyhusband (Nov 30, 2011)

TURTLE said:


> *I was about to ask that. Can we still keep the ones caught in State waters?*


The recreational harvest of gray triggerfish in Gulf of Mexico federal waters will close June 11. This date was set by NOAA Fisheries Service, who determined the the 2012 recreational quota for triggerfish would be caught by then. The federal season will reopen Jan. 1, 2013. *The recreational harvest of gray triggerfish in state waters remains open. * Vessels that have a valid federal for-hire license for Gulf of Mexico reef fish must adhere to this federal closure even when fishing in state waters.
For more information:
NOAA Southeast Fishery Bulletin [sero.nmfs.noaa.gov]


----------



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

Trophyhusband said:


> The recreational harvest of gray triggerfish in Gulf of Mexico federal waters will close June 11. This date was set by NOAA Fisheries Service, who determined the the 2012 recreational quota for triggerfish would be caught by then. The federal season will reopen Jan. 1, 2013. *The recreational harvest of gray triggerfish in state waters remains open. *Vessels that have a valid federal for-hire license for Gulf of Mexico reef fish must adhere to this federal closure even when fishing in state waters.
> For more information:
> NOAA Southeast Fishery Bulletin [sero.nmfs.noaa.gov]


 
Sounds good to me, some of my best trigger spots are within 5 miles of the pass....


----------



## guam_bomb80 (Nov 17, 2010)

Its not that hard to find triggers in state waters... just have to harvest on the way in, not on the way out! BUT... You Gotta love our govt. telling us whats best for us... If you want it like this forever, go ahead and vote for that jack-ass Obama again!!!


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

After reading noaa's "vison statement", to put it in a nutshell, #s of people fishing will exceed #s of fish, correct? Just play catch and release right?
Why not increase #s of fish by increasing fish habitat? Is that not feasible?


----------



## Trophyhusband (Nov 30, 2011)

markw4321 said:


> *on the bright side..."pink snapper" don't taste to bad...*


I whole heartedly agree! :whistling:


----------



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

If NOAA and other organizations spent half the money on reefs they spend on lawyers and lobbyist there wouldn't be a problem....


----------



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

Trophyhusband said:


> I whole heartedly agree! :whistling:


that"s dessert at my house...


----------



## chad403 (Apr 20, 2008)

Wow reef permit fisherman cant keep trigger in state waters? Inshore guides can because they don't have permits.. Seems fair. Your offshore charters is going to have a fit and the state will close as well.


----------



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

As far as I'm concerned charter boat captains hate recreational fisherman anyway.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Trophyhusband said:


> The recreational harvest of gray triggerfish in Gulf of Mexico federal waters will close June 11. This date was set by NOAA Fisheries Service, who determined the the 2012 recreational quota for triggerfish would be caught by then. The federal season will reopen Jan. 1, 2013. *The recreational harvest of gray triggerfish in state waters remains open. *Vessels that have a valid federal for-hire license for Gulf of Mexico reef fish must adhere to this federal closure even when fishing in state waters.
> For more information:
> NOAA Southeast Fishery Bulletin [sero.nmfs.noaa.gov]


I have plenty down the road a mile or three from the Destin Pass too, but you know the Feds will step in and strong arm the State into compliance PDQ.


----------



## Trophyhusband (Nov 30, 2011)

bigrick said:


> As far as I'm concerned charter boat captains hate recreational fisherman anyway.


That may be the case, but if the for hire guys and the recreational guys don't put their differences aside and work together on responsible resource management there could be some pretty catastrophic consequences.

With so much restriction on snapper fishing, the other reef fish are getting a double whammy. First, they are being targeted more by fishermen because they can't target the red snapper. Second, the snapper are eating them.

Triggerfish is a perfect example. Do you think more triggerfish are taken by fishermen, or eaten by snapper? Judging by the shear numbers and size of the snapper, I would say snapper. Of course this plays right into the hand of NOAA. "Look what you dirty fishermen did to the red snapper, and now you're doing it to the triggerfish." 

If the snapper continue to be heavily restricted, there could very well be a collapse of many of the other reef species as the snapper decimate them. Of course it will be blamed on overfishing and there you have it, no more harvest of reef species for us OR the charter guys.


----------



## Trophyhusband (Nov 30, 2011)

lobsterman said:


> but you know the Feds will step in and strong arm the State into compliance PDQ.


If they did that, this year anyway, it would all but guarantee Florida for Romney. State's rights is a big issue this election. Federal strong-arming would not go over well here, assuming you could get the story out to the general public. I don't know the political leanings of most of the newspaper editors in Florida, but if they are like most they are to the liberal side of things and may think this isn't really an important story.


----------



## Captain Mickey O'Reilly (Dec 18, 2008)

bigrick said:


> As far as I'm concerned charter boat captains hate recreational fisherman anyway.


Not hardly... These rules are a problem for everybody


----------



## jerad (Jun 1, 2012)

*Closed fishing season*

I am only offering an opinion after dealing with EPA for 30 years in the private sector. Unless you, the recreational fishing world come together as a collective group and wear out the likes of Jeff Sessions, Richard Shelby, AL Governor Bentley, Marcio Rubio, Thad Cochran, Alan West, and other targeted politicans, we will lose this battle and maybe the war. I assure you that NOAA does not care about you the recreational fishing community just like EPA cares little for business.
There needs to be a spokesman much like the tea party movement. It must be calculated and somewhat covert much like NOAA. Beat them at their own game, it can be done. Remember, politicans only respond to money, fear of losing thier seat and power.
Thank you
I love fishiing


----------



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

jerad said:


> I am only offering an opinion after dealing with EPA for 30 years in the private sector. Unless you, the recreational fishing world come together as a collective group and wear out the likes of Jeff Sessions, Richard Shelby, AL Governor Bentley, Marcio Rubio, Thad Cochran, Alan West, and other targeted politicans, we will lose this battle and maybe the war. I assure you that NOAA does not care about you the recreational fishing community just like EPA cares little for business.
> There needs to be a spokesman much like the tea party movement. It must be calculated and somewhat covert much like NOAA. Beat them at their own game, it can be done. Remember, politicans only respond to money, fear of losing thier seat and power.
> Thank you
> I love fishiing


WORD! Nothing But the Absolute Truth in the post above.


Many have tried to unite the collective US called recreational fisherman. But it always ends in petty arguments amongst ourselves with various statements like " I don't like the taste of snapper or I don't fish for trigerrfish" so I am not worried about it. Or $35.00 a year is to high to be a member of xyz.

Maybe when it is all taken we can get organized. Wish I had the answer.


----------



## Smarty (Nov 23, 2008)

If the 2020 vision ever comes into effect I believe that it would be time to let NOAA have it all. I wonder what a building would look like if a projected 18.5 million sinkers hit it all at one time. Catch and release! That's like cooking a steak but you can only smell it :furious: 
The jackass that came up with those fabricated numbers should be caught and released.....to the afterlife. Maybe we should each all at the same time send them a letter of complaint on chum soaked paper to let them know how much we think their ideas stink! Maybe the news media needs to be floaded with complaints about their plan which will put thousands upon thousands of business owners out of business right along with making their employees jobless. Not to mention the coastal hotels, resturants, and many other industries lossing profits and having forced lay offs due to the lack of business from not only tourists but also local patrons. Our hopefully soon to be new and current President during their election campaigns need to be questioned about how they plan to destroy this job destructing idea and clear waste of taxpayer money on deceptive practices of entities such as NOAA. The people that are responsible need to be put on the spot and forced to explain themselves to the public for coming up with such a rediculous idea and "vision". Clearly they can't see very well having their heads up their ass :thumbdown:
Never underestimate the power of the pen. If the fishing community were to come together and write (not email) our feelings of disgust to elected leaders in regards to blatant disregard for our community at large by this action then maybe some heads would roll.


----------



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

I've been fishing out of Destin my entire life and have been shown respect by very few charter boat captians. Most think they are entitled to whatever they want to do without regard to recreational fisherman, whether it's "how they make their living" or thier private spot. I thank the ones that can respect other boats as equals but sadly most don't.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 4, 2007)

this is BS again......i personally think fishing season should be like hunting seasons. leave it ALL open then shut it all down for a period of time. of course with bag limits. last few times out the triggers are as thick as i have seen them. since going to the 14" at the fork seems to have help the recovery 10 fold. JMO


----------



## Trophyhusband (Nov 30, 2011)

bigrick said:


> I've been fishing out of Destin my entire life and have been shown respect by very few charter boat captians. Most think they are entitled to whatever they want to do without regard to recreational fisherman, whether it's "how they make their living" or thier private spot. I thank the ones that can respect other boats as equals but sadly most don't.


That may be the case, and I've seen the "I make a living out here so I thing I own the water" attitude myself, but I've also met a lot of captains that don't have that attitude either. Whatever the two groups may feel about each other, it needs to be put aside or we will all lose in the end.


----------



## ALEX JONES (Jun 2, 2012)

minkmaster said:


> This is way bigger than just fish. The government has become too powerful.


 x2 a much more PURE EVIL plan is being inforced that the american sheeple have no idea of just how evil and powerfull the ones at the to of the food change are.


----------



## Marine Scout (Nov 18, 2007)

minkmaster said:


> This is way bigger than just fish. The government has become too powerful.


You got it!:thumbsup:


----------

